# cherry shrimp eggs



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

can anyone tell me why some of my cherry shrimp have yellow and some red eggs.thanks


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm maybe different stages of development?...or a there are slight variances between the cherries?


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Some Cherry shrimp have RED eggs? I've never seen that. Cherrys will have either yellow or green eggs, maybe your shrimp is a Crystal Red instead? Crystal red shrimp have reddish/brown eggs and lower graded ones can look like cherries somewhat.


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

i guess eggs are orangeish more than red,but the shrimp are different quality,some females are very red and some are kinda clearish


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't say I've ever seen orange RCS eggs either. All mine are yellow/green as well.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah come to think of it...the RCS have yellowish to greenish eggs...and it gets speckled as the baby develops


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm... never seen RCS having red eggs.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't say I know any shrimp with orangish/red eggs. Maybe your shrimps are Red Sakura and their deep red color is shading the yellowish eggs to an orange color? If you are concerned you should ask this question at ShrimpNow !!! since this is THE web for shrimp people  Hope it helps


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks all,im not worried all shrimp getting along,just wondering,i guess they may be different types of shrimp.they seem healthy and all females have eggs or have the egg saddles,lots of flea size babies and some .25inch ones.


----------

